# GAL' STUCK' Inside Shell?!?



## lukecrumpet (Sep 27, 2012)

My giant african land snails (not sure what species yet?) have been 'stuck' inside here shells for around a week now...

Have tried bathing them, putting them on nice food, leaving them to it and breaking the 'seal' around them. Basically just wondering - are they hibernating or dead. They are still teeny even after 3 months and really don't know what is going on (if they even are Gals! :O )

ANy advice (set up and temperatures are fine by the way) Thanks for reading


----------



## rob158 (Nov 27, 2009)

They seal there self in if its to cold/dry.
If you post a pic someone will be able to tell you what they are.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Are you providing cuttle bones ?


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Easiest way to tell if they are dead unfortunately is by smell, its pretty unmistakable. Sometimes they will dry out however so do they react to a *gentle* poke with a toothpick or does the body itself look desiccated? Are they deeply retracted into the shell?

What is the temperature reading at currently? How much humidity is there in the tank? Diet? Recent issues with mites? 

Tank temperature could have dropped significantly even with a heatmat with the weather we have had, too much humidity can make the most common GALS species Achatina fulica suffer and too little will cause sealing in issues pretty fast as its the only way for them to protect themselves from it. 

Lack of growth could be no enough calcium, poor diet, incorrect temps/humidity, genetics or health issues, or just due to the species/individuals growing rate. It takes a year on average to reach roughly adult size.


----------



## salukisue (Feb 3, 2010)

*Salukisue*

If you soak it in tepid water in a deepish tub,and leave it for a while,with a bit of luck when you go to inspect it you will probably find it crawling up the side.I`ve had them seem to go dry like that,and recover even though there is always damp moss for them to go into,and a water bowl.Our native wild snails hibernate by sealing themselves into their shells for a good part of the winter or prolonged dry spells


----------



## lukecrumpet (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi everyone! - 

Yes I am providing them with cuttle fish, they eat cucumber carrots, lettuce and potato, they have a shallow water dish, temp around 25 Celsius, spray the tank every other day.
The bodies are hard but don't smell? Have placed them in warm water for 10 minutes but no response have been this way for around 1 month now, not looking too good... 


Just wondering wether to get a new clutch and see if they are more successful. (they are all still small so not too hardy)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

may sound strange, but what substrate are you using?


----------



## lukecrumpet (Sep 27, 2012)

Not strange! eco earth I think, they were fine on it for the first 2 months but have just gone so quiet?


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

humm... could you post any pics?
if you don't know heres how to do ithttp://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## lukecrumpet (Sep 27, 2012)

Altogether










Retracted in shell










Close'ish' up


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

oh right they are very tiny then! i would think if they are at this stage of life and are that far retracted i wouldnt hold up much hope for them! if you decide to get some more, i would suggest you buy ones which are bigger about an inch or more. Make sure you have a good layer of substrae so they can burrow into it if they choose, keep up a good amount of humidiaty spraying once a day and keep providing cuttlefish. If your house is particually cold i would suggest buying a heat mat


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

lukecrumpet said:


> image
> 
> Altogether
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry hunni but it looks like they have died, if the bodies are very very hard and dry with the foot shriveled as they appear to be in the pictures, particularly the last, then they have passed away.

If that is the case give all of the tank and decor a very thorough cleaning with hot soapy water then repeated rinses (not wood or absorbent materials though), have a little read through of this just to make sure all bases are covered and i'd suggest sourcing from a different person just in case. Ideally fulica should be around 22c I find, although the snails behavior will show if something is wrong and with time you learn to tell what signs mean more/less humidity or heat is needed. It is possible to overdo the humidity with them so never let the substrate become waterlogged and if they begin to avoid it constantly try adding a little dry so that it is less soggy. 

Has the tank temperature perhaps fluctuated a great deal while you were away, or dried right out at some point?


----------

